# 1993 Altima- No gauges, power windows, speedometer



## Brwnbandit (Apr 25, 2005)

I hooked my CD palyer. When I hooked the yellow wire(with in line fuse) to the connector behing the radio (this connector has other wires including front speakers wires) I hear a humming sound. Hooked up the red wire to same connector, but CD does not work. So, I took red wire and hooked up straight to fuse box & CD player work.

Meanwhile, my power windows, fuel temp gages, alternator light, speedometer are no working. Nor gas gauge or temperature gage. Clock wipers work. All were working before. AC works, signal light works and instrument lights are working.


----------

